# India to censor fashion TV



## NucleusKore (Mar 15, 2009)

Source: *news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/1172316.stm

Indian censors are looking to remove "obscene" content from a French fashion channel rather than banning it outright.

A government-appointed committee expressed unanimous disapproval after watching clips of French Fashion Television (FTV). 

Read On......

 Jai Hind !


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 15, 2009)

who watches FTV nowadays ??? ** Cough **


----------



## hellknight (Mar 15, 2009)

Ab fashion TV main sensor karne ko bacha hi kya hai.. its now being telecasted as FTV India..


----------



## curious guy (Mar 15, 2009)

didn't these guys do the same thing to axn and other channels about two years ago?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 15, 2009)

When will they ever learn? The forbidden fruit only becomes tastier.


----------



## krazzy (Mar 15, 2009)

Who needs F TV. I have the power of Internet!


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 16, 2009)

As if people don't have other sources to watch tits and asses...


----------



## Faun (Mar 16, 2009)

This is what the #$$% happens when you @#$@ @$%# @#$%^@


----------



## Davidboon (Mar 16, 2009)

I think they had already banned FTV fopr showing obscene contents  .

and this time again !! .Its bad luck for FTV's Business in india.

BTW who watches FTV


----------



## Stuge (Mar 16, 2009)

krazzy said:


> Who needs F TV. I have the power of Internet!


very true


----------



## Coool (Mar 16, 2009)

Gandhe bade bache......


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 16, 2009)

We Indians have multiplied like fruit-flies still we want our chastity to be intact. Its not a porn channel for heavens sake...


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 19, 2009)

amitabhishek said:


> We Indians have multiplied like fruit-flies still we want our chastity to be intact. Its not a porn channel for heavens sake...


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 20, 2009)

krazzy said:


> Who needs F TV. I have the power of Internet!





Ecstasy said:


> As if people don't have other sources to watch tits and asses...



Don't forget, we have a lot of "aam log" who only have TV as the source of their aam


----------



## eggman (Mar 20, 2009)

NucleusKore said:


> Don't forget, we have a lot of "aam log" who only have TV as the source of their aam



  
Aam bhi khaye aur gutli bhi gin liye!!!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hmmm , seeing the Ftv models are really annoying , they r not much attractive 

the fun fact is 

Govt is banning Ftv    , but bollywood makers had already started their  shots from "MURDER" "ashiq bannaya apne" etc ...... they r showing Big screens in INDIA  ha ha ha


----------



## eggman (Mar 20, 2009)

Govt is taking away our choice and imposing what they think is right on us!!!


----------



## red_devil (Mar 20, 2009)

NucleusKore said:


> Don't forget, we have a lot of "aam log" who only have TV as the source of their aam







damngoodman999 said:


> Hmmm , seeing the Ftv models are really annoying , they r not much attractive
> 
> the fun fact is
> 
> Govt is banning Ftv    , but bollywood makers had already started their  shots from "MURDER" "ashiq bannaya apne" etc ...... they r showing Big screens in INDIA  ha ha ha



oh please...Murder and ashiq bannaya apne don't have costumes even half as close as what those sticks that walk on the ramp do...i mean you ever seen any woman wearing mosquito nets in those 2 movies ?? 





eggman said:


> Govt is taking away our choice and imposing what they think is right on us!!!



eggjacktly. they cut off the channels, then don't say a word to ISPs that limit the unlimited...now thats 2 major sources of eye candy taken away from us..


----------



## RMN (Mar 20, 2009)

seriously who watches FTV?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
i start crying when i see these those models.
its like they are not given anything to eat...
and the Censors think there is nothing obscene in Bollywood?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
and some the costumes they wear are like kindergarten fancy dress.


----------



## utsav (Mar 20, 2009)

Who watches FTV? Desi girls rocks


----------



## blueshift (Mar 20, 2009)

Who censors the Censor Board people?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 20, 2009)

blueshift said:


> Who censors the Censor Board people?



Their mama's.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Mar 22, 2009)

^^ he he...maa ka ladla bigad gaya...

Seriously...who needs FTV when you have the power of Internet...*cough*...lol


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 22, 2009)

Krazy Bluez said:


> ^^ he he...maa ka ladla bigad gaya...
> 
> Seriously...who needs FTV when you have the power of Internet...*cough*...lol




I love the Internet. FTV to iske mukable me ek keera hai............


----------



## krazzy (Mar 22, 2009)

NucleusKore said:


> Don't forget, we have a lot of "aam log" who only have TV as the source of their *aam*



You mean aamasutra?


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 22, 2009)

Man so those censors get paid for sitting and drooling in front of their PCs/ TVs.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 22, 2009)

/>sudo start spoiler*

actually children may watch FTV...Thats why indian govt banned

now we have to stop children from getting in Internet Porn


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 22, 2009)

beta testing said:


> Man so those censors get paid for sitting and drooling in front of their PCs/ TVs.



+1. Kaam bhi saat saat mazza bhi.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Mar 22, 2009)

^ main soch raha hoon future main yehi job main aaply kar loon...aacha hai porn dekhne ke liye paisa milega..


----------



## red_devil (Mar 22, 2009)

^ din bhar porn dekhta rahega toh baad main practical stuff karne ka mood nahi rahega...


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Mar 22, 2009)

^ ha ha ha....nahin yaar...itna to "sainyam" hai hi mere paas...


----------

